
I'm closing down my startup and this is how it feels - gk1
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/im-closing-down-my-startup-how-feels-oded-israeli?trk=v-feed&lipi=urn%3Ali%3Apage%3Ad_flagship3_feed%3B4DUz3cLmfscqM42y5ya30Q%3D%3D
======
ImTalking
> "Everything happens for a reason."

I don't know why people believe this; like there is some grand universal plan.
This way of thinking also unnecessarily brings emotion into the events of life
which does nothing other than complicate the situation since one may question
the universal 'reason' why some event like a business closure happens. Things
happen because they happen and it's best to view these events logically so
that one can learn from them rather than try to figure-out some metaphysical
'reason'.

~~~
rubicon33
As I always like to say... "No, everything doesn't happen for a reason, but,
you can always find a reason for everything that happens".

------
alaskamiller
Looked up what he was talking about:
[http://app.letsqualy.com/en/home](http://app.letsqualy.com/en/home). It's a
todo list and timer mobile app for dads to spend quality time with their kids.

It's been 10 years since iPhone dropped, the mobile app economy has hit super-
saturation and app fatigue. There's an app for that and everything but only 5
you actually use.

You can spend 12 months to learn full stack and build this all yourself like a
high schooler. Or you can hire out $30k for an offshore team to build this out
in 3 months. Or you can even spend $15k for a react native team to build this
out in 2 months.

Back six years ago the same thing would have been $100k or more.

Then you spend all your remaining resources to drum up an audience and put in
money making ideas ASAP. CTA buttons selling tickets from affiliates for
example.

18 mo is a long time, could have turned it in within 9 months. At that point
you have a software package and if you would then think like a real startup
operator, targeting multiple market niches until finding fundable growth.

But he chose not to. And kept at this for 9 more unnecessary because it's his
personal vanity project as a "daddy and high-tech entrepreneur."

And now he gets congratulatory consolation for how hard startups are.

This year's nuclear winter is going to wipe out a lot of behaviors like this.

------
tradersam
> You'd expect that I learned my lesson about startups. You're right. I will
> most probably do it again -- found another startup, join a startup, help
> startups, invest in startups, or all of the above.

So he learned his lesson, but... didn't?

------
unstatusthequo
Confusion. Even if it succeeded this would have been a problem:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qualys](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qualys)

